# Living abroad and paying Irish DIRT tax



## Eazos (16 Sep 2008)

Hi

I am living abroad and have an irish deposit account on which I am paying DIRT. As I am a non-resident for tax purposes, is it possible to get the dirt back? If so, how should  I go about it?

Regards

Eoghan


----------



## LDFerguson (16 Sep 2008)

In the first instance, you need to notify your bank.  See here.


----------



## Eazos (17 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the response, will do


----------



## bacon (11 Jan 2009)

Did you manage to get back your DIRT? What’s the procedure like? Does Inland Revenue refund the DIRT directly back to your account?

I’m in the same position as you (non-resident). I wanted to open a fixed term deposit at AIB and Halifax but they told me they don’t offer non-resident accounts and that I have to reclaim DIRT from Inland Revenue.

I looked at form 54D but it doesn’t say anything about non-residency. It only states that you’re either aged 65 or over or permanently incapacitated to qualify.

Cheers
John


----------



## extopia (11 Jan 2009)

Inland Revenue is the UK tax authority. In Ireland, it's the Revenue Commissioners.


----------



## Eazos (5 Mar 2009)

Hi John

I wrote to the bank and received no response, haven't yet written to the revenue but if you have any ideas on how to reclaim the money let me know

Thanks,
Eoghan


----------

